# Great personal piece on IvF in The Times today



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

https://www.thetimes.co.uk/article/hannah-vaughan-jones-wed-be-brilliant-parents-but-this-may-never-happen-for-us-3tc8nz0sp


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. I shared it too on my ******** page even though I know not many will read it.


----------



## Rio2016 (Aug 24, 2016)

I really want to, just still scared to share at the moment. So much of what she has written resonates with me 

Well done for sharing xx


----------



## emzyjk (Dec 28, 2014)

A very touching article written from the heart with great honesty. Almost brought me to tears. I would like to share on ** but do not yet have the courage to reveal to all my friends and family that we are going through the same.


----------



## Aley (Dec 13, 2016)

My wife was the same, she said she wouldn’t share it because people will start to ask questions. I said to her to try and see what happens. 
No one asked, the only ones that liked the article was an auntie who’s daughter had ivf and a friend that had ivf, both knew about us trying.
I wish people would notice more, I wish people to be a bit more mindful. Yes, I am trying for a baby, yes is not easy, in fact all of this is horrible now please stop sending me loads of pics with your newborn or tell me how easily you got pregnant or that you didn’t even try, like that is such a huge achievement and you’re somehow superior to me.


----------



## Tootles (May 9, 2017)

Han and her husband have followed this up with a film of their IVF diary - round 7 for them.  They are on episode four at the moment.  Its on each of theirs ******* pages.  Worth watching.


----------

